# Hamster food mix?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I want to make a hamster food mix for my hamsters. Their Syrian hamsters. I want I make a mix because I can't find a good brand of hamster food here. I can't spend lots on the food as I don't work but things I have at home I could use is. Bird feed, Guinea pig food, bunny food, rat food, dog food, and cat food. 

If I can't figure out how to make a good mix before their food is gone I will get more food for them, but I want to make food that will last me a while instead of a small bag of hamster food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

